# Voltímetro ac trifásico con PIC16F877A



## FER5689 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro necesito que me ayuden en esto
Basicamente estoy haciendo un voltimetro de AC trifasico estoy quiere decir que tengo que medir el voltaje fase-neutro y fase-fase la red que pretendo medir tiene las siguientes caracteristicas
Voltaje fase neutro 220V
Voltaje fase fase 380v
Frecuencia de 50 hz
Basicamente consiste en 2 rectificadores uno FASE NEUTRO y OTRO FASE FASE
Esta informacion ira al CONVERSOR ANALOGO DIGITAL del PIC16F877A


Como veran en el circuito para medir voltaje fase fase uso las otras 2 fases que no uso.
No hay ningun problema cuando mido fase neutro, el problema esta cuando mido fase fase puede ser debido a que no tiene la misma referencia de tierra a lo cual el A/D del PIC se vuelve “loco”, quisiera su ayuda para  resolver este problema.
Ya intente haciendo un puente entre la referencia a tierra y salida negativa del otro rectificador y el voltaje FASE FASE cae a 220V. Todo esto lo he simulado nada he armado todavia.
P.D. por favor envienlo a mi correo 




Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2011)

En tu esquema le estas aplicando al PIC 380Vca entre los pines 2 y 3, el divisor de tensión resistivo no te sirve.

La forma en que puedes medir la tensión entre fases es mediante 3 transformadores primario 380Vca y salida de baja tensión.
Igualmente para las tensiones fase-neutro, 3 transformadores primario 220Vca y secundario igual al caso anterior.
Al tener estos 6 secundarios los puedes unir a un punto común que sería GND de tu PIC, rectificas y filtras y con algún conmutador analógico mandas al conversor AD del pic la tensión que quieres medir en ese momento.


----------



## JvLIO (Nov 15, 2011)

es cierto lo que dice el compañero tienes que usar transformadores reductores de hay le sacas *u*na referencia y haces t*u* conversion sin ning*u*n problema.


----------



## FER5689 (Nov 17, 2011)

tienen razon en cierta parte pero el problema no esta en meterle muchos voltios al PIC, la medicion de fase a neutro ya me funciona a la perfeccion el problema esta en la medicion de FASE a FASE, yo pienso que en vez de usar transformadores para reducir la tension puedo hacerlo mediante un divisor de tension porque asi lo hice para medir FASE NEUTRO, quiero tratar de que el circuito no sea muy grande POR FAVOR AYUDAA

en resumen seria como lograr que a la salida del rectificador de FASE FASE tenga un voltaje de DC mayor que a la salida del rectificador de FASE NEUTRO usando el mismo divisor de tension y teniendo la misma referencia de tierra para que el PIC no se vuelva loco cuando hace la conversion


----------



## cesar garcia tejada (Nov 19, 2011)

Amigo, segun tu esquema los filtros estan al aire no estan referidos al negativo del micro, el conversor trabaja respecto de su referencia negativa  que es el 0 v de la alimentacion del micro, tienes que hacer divisores resistivos respecto del neutro , y el neutro debe estar referido a tierra, sigue mejor el consejo de fogonazo y librate de todo mal inclusive , es posible que ya no te sirva el micro con ese esquema creo que ya lo rostizaste,
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2011)

FER5689 dijo:


> ........ yo pienso que en vez de usar transformadores para reducir la tension puedo hacerlo mediante un divisor de tension porque asi lo hice para medir FASE NEUTRO, quiero tratar de que el circuito no sea muy grande POR FAVOR AYUDAA...



Los transformadores *NO* solo reducen la tensión, sino que también *"Aíslan"*, te permiten medir en forma flotante (Para el PIC).


----------



## FER5689 (Nov 19, 2011)

era lo que sospechaba entonces si no existe otra opcion como seria el circuito con el transformador para medir, tengo 4 cables R,S,T q son las fases y N que es neutro, para voltaje fase neutro usare R y N, para voltaje fase fase sera S y T. y estan seguros que no tengo otra opcion osea quiero evitar usar transformadores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2011)

Ya te comente por aquí:



Fogonazo dijo:


> .....La forma en que puedes medir la tensión entre fases es mediante 3 transformadores primario 380Vca y salida de baja tensión.
> Igualmente para las tensiones fase-neutro, 3 transformadores primario 220Vca y secundario igual al caso anterior.
> Al tener estos 6 secundarios los puedes unir a un punto común que sería GND de tu PIC, rectificas y filtras y con algún conmutador analógico mandas al conversor AD del pic la tensión que quieres medir en ese momento.



Eventualmente se podrían evitar los 3 transformadores de medición Linea-Neutro con 3 divisores resistivos y conectar GND del PIC a neutro, pero tendrás mucho ruido eléctrico.


----------



## cesar garcia tejada (Nov 20, 2011)

los divisaores resistivos hazlos con tres bloques de tres reristencias cada uno de tal manera que el valor de la resistencia mas alta la puedas desdoblar en  dos resistencias R1a, R1b y en la tercera caeria una tencion maxima inferior a 5 voltios pico a pico R1c; esto repetido tres veses,es decir  R2a, R2b,R2c, y R3a,R3b,R3c, las resistencias mas bajas(R1c,R2c,R3C) tendrian un comun en el neutro y este a su vez iria a tierra del micro, en cada punto de lectura usa un diodo schottky de unbral bajo .2v y un condensador de 1uf a tierra  y creo que podrias bajar el ruido, Bueno lo unico nuevo es poner el divisor con 3 y no dos resistencia ,pero sigue siendo igual a la sugerencia de Fogonazo. suerte



olvide decir, que en el catodo de los diodos deberas cargar con una cuarta resistencia a tierra de tal modo que pueda descargar la tencion almacenada en cada ciclo, esta resistencia estara en paralelo con el condensador filtro claro eso es algo ovio. saludos


----------



## cesar garcia tejada (Nov 21, 2011)

Existe otra manera, en vez de rectificar las señales provenientes de los divisores acoplarlas capacitivamente a las entradas A/D del micro, en cada entrada se haria un divisor resistivo con dos resistencias bien machadas(con el mismo valor de resistencia) unos 20k cada una las , una de ellas a fuente( 5v o vrf. ) y la otra a Vss o Gnd. haciendo un divisor de V/2 , si este divisor se acopla capacitivamente a la señal alterna (ya atenuada por cierto) se puede tener ; con un conversor A/D rapido muchas muestras por unidad de tiempo y se podria obtener resultados mas presisos, inclusive con un dspic y rutinas fft se podrian obtener muchas cosas mas.
ademas, si deseas se puede hacer otra red resistiva que es una combinacion de red estrella y otra exterior en triangulo, de esta manera puedes diferenciar las tensiones de fase a neutro  de las tensiones de linea a linea; si me  es posible mañana subo el esquema con mas detalles para que lo puedas ver. saludos


----------



## FER5689 (Nov 23, 2011)

muy interesante tu propuesta cesar OJALA PUEDAS subir el esquema me gusta tu idea, la verdad no entiendo mucho de diodo schottky. pero buscando info creo q entendere


----------



## joemix010 (Ene 3, 2014)

Hola buenas yo hice un voltiemetro ac con el 877A utilizo un puente diodo luego un divisor resistivo y al ultimo filtra la señal. Segun los calculos la tension que tengo despues del puente es V = 2 Vmax / Pi, con esa tension hago divisor resistivo. 
Tambien intente hacer un volimetro trifasico pero me fue mal. Hice una placa utilizando R-N, S-N y T-N. para no trabajar directamente con 380V. en la simulacion anda todo perfecto pero cuando lo probe hizo un corto circuito, revise las pistas y todo andaba bien. La verdad que todavia sigo viendo del porque el corto, si alguien me podria ayudar o tirar una idea por dond seguir le estaria muy agradecido. te todos adjunto lo que tengo hecho en proteus. 
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2014)

joemix010 dijo:


> Hola buenas yo hice un voltiemetro ac con el 877A utilizo un puente diodo luego un divisor resistivo y al ultimo filtra la señal. Segun los calculos la tension que tengo despues del puente es V = 2 Vmax / Pi, con esa tension hago divisor resistivo.
> Tambien intente hacer un volimetro trifasico pero me fue mal. Hice una placa utilizando R-N, S-N y T-N. para no trabajar directamente con 380V. en la simulacion anda todo perfecto pero cuando lo probe hizo un corto circuito, revise las pistas y todo andaba bien. La verdad que todavia sigo viendo del porque el corto, si alguien me podria ayudar o tirar una idea por dond seguir le estaria muy agradecido. te todos adjunto lo que tengo hecho en proteus.
> Gracias.



El corto se forma porque unes los negativos de los puentes rectificadores ! Que *NO* son Neutro ¡

Rectifica media onda, solo un diodo en serie con cada fase 

Fase --> Diodo --> Capacitor de filtro --> Divisor resistivo --> Voltímetro.


----------



## joemix010 (Ene 4, 2014)

Gracias ahora estoy por hacer eso.....

Fase --> Diodo --> Capacitor de filtro --> Divisor resistivo --> Voltímetro.
Fase --> Diodo --> Divisor resistivo -->  Capacitor de filtro -->  Voltímetro. 

Pero yo lo ordenaría asi por el tiempo de descarga del capacitor.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2014)

joemix010 dijo:


> Gracias ahora estoy por hacer eso.....
> 
> Fase --> Diodo --> Capacitor de filtro --> Divisor resistivo --> Voltímetro.
> Fase --> Diodo --> Divisor resistivo -->  Capacitor de filtro -->  Voltímetro.
> ...



Y ¿ Que diferencia existe si el divisor siempre está en paralelo con el capacitor ?


----------



## joemix010 (Ene 4, 2014)

la diferencia son
(*)Costos: aca son muy elevedados ya que un capacitor electrolitico x 160 V aca cuesta $30 a y uno de 16V $2.
(*) otra el tiempo de descarga del capacitor. yo lo entiendo de la siguiente manera, no entro en formulas para no hacerlo confuso, a menor resistencia mayor corriente y menor es el tiempo de descarga (simple).
De todos modos adjunto una simulación para ver el tiempo de un capacitor.
Por favor si tenes algo para que me haga cambiar de opinion bienvenido sea. 
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2014)

El valor del capacitor depende del rizado que desee al final.
Si la carga que provoca el voltímetro es muy baja, en general muy muy baja el capacitor puede ser de bajo valor (Uno de poliester alcanza)
Si colocas un electrolítico estás agregando inercia a la medición tarda en cargarse y tarda en descargarse.


----------



## joemix010 (Ene 24, 2014)

Hola después de tanto tiempo.
Fogonazo te comento al agregarle un capacitor de poliester como dijiste, estuvo bueno no tarda en cargar ni descarga, pero la señal que obtengo no es puramente continua es lo que visualizo en el osciloscopio me vario mucho, para darte una referencia estamos en la cumbre de la primer onda positiva, luego reduce lineal mente hasta mas o menos 3/4 de la próxima onda (En un sistema de media onda a  50 hz). Bueno luego de probar un varios capacitores con varios divisores resistivos para ver si varia algo, pero no mucho. 
Llegue a la conclusión de hacer la medición por paso por cero del sistema de media onda, como la red es de 50 Hz. tiene un periodo de 20 ms y es simétrica. Entonces utilizo la interrupción ext. para sincronizar el timer0 y que el puerto AD mida justo cunado se encuentra en el pico de la señal. Y sabes que FUNCIONO!! bueno primero me rompi  la cabeza (no literalmente) porque no podía sincronizar el timer0 pero al final pude hacerlo. 
Primero hize un divisor resistivo de 367 VAC a 5 VAC. porque 367?? para poder medir hasta 260VAC, ya que para saber la tension pico a pico es 260*raiz de 2. 

Bueno el sistema quedaria asi.

Fase --> Diodo --> Divisor resistivo --> Detectar cruce por cero --> Voltímetro.

Ya subiré el proyecto ahora el desafió esta en armar uno para una red trifasica R-S-T-N.

Te agradezco tu ayuda y tu tiempo Fogonazo y a todos los que publicaron.
Ya estare de vuelta.


----------



## joeytell (Abr 30, 2018)

*Hola joemix010 *que paso con tu proyecto,lo terminaste? te agradeceria si me pudieras apoyar con mas información ya que se me hizo interesante lo que comentastes ya que yo tambien tuve un problema y la manera que se me ocurrio es utilizando una interrupción solo que lo intente con una sola fase y mi frecuencia aqui en méxico es de 60hz solo que no me a funcionado,espero y puedas apoyar con mas informacón,gracias.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 30, 2018

Esto es las pruebas simuladas,hasta ahí todo bien pero se que tendre problemas al llevarla a la practica por que no estoy sincronizado con el cruce por cero.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2018)

joeytell dijo:


> *Hola joemix010 *que paso con tu proyecto,lo terminaste? . . . . .


 
*joemix010 NO *ingresa al Foro desde:* Oct 9, 2014, *yo no esperaría una respuesta y me pondría a trabajar


----------



## Alex1138 (Abr 30, 2018)

*P*ufff...   me lei el tema completo sin mirar las fechas,  me parecía intere*s*ante. 
En fin,  a ver ésta solución a medir la tensión fase-neutro y fase-fase, es otra alternativa a emplear transformadores de tensión los cuales deben ser caros.

Mido la tensión fase-neutro por ejemplo con un micro con suficiente memoria y velocidad.

  Las tensiones de fase-fase,  las leo con uno de esos micros de 8 pines,  que son muy económicos,  (incluso se me ocurre leer los tres valores del sistema trifásico),  estos tres últimos micros están aislados eléctricamente entre sí y obvio del micro más grande,  ahora,  los valores leídos  con esos tres micros se los pasa vía optoacoplador al micro principal (probablemente una comunicación serial IR) ,  y solucioné todo a fuerza de divis*or*es resistivos el asunto.
Será que estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 30, 2018)

Ha visto un tester por denro? se basa en un CAD de doble rampa básicamente miden hasta 2V y con el podes medir tensiones más elevadas y como lo hacen? utilizan una decada resistiva.
Es la forma de hacerlo, obvio con resistencias al menos del 1% de tolerancia


----------



## Alex1138 (Abr 30, 2018)

*E*so ya lo sabemos....    preguntaba sigu*i*endo el hilo de la conversación,  ah*í* proponen hacerlo con UN pic  y transformadores de tensión para solucionar el problema del Gnd.
Yo solo proponía hacerlo con dos o más PIC,  que no comparten Gnd. Una vuelta más de tuerca al problema inicial,  solo eso...


----------



## pandacba (Abr 30, 2018)

Podes hacerlo por ejemplo con Attiny85, que tiene ADC
El tema es que vas ha tener que alimentar en forma independiente cada uno de los micro, por el mismo tema del ground.
los transformadores de medición se han utilzado siempre y son una solución práctica y mucho más ecónomica y mucho más práctica


----------



## Scooter (May 1, 2018)

A ese esquema le veo el problema de una falta de un punto común, si funcionó no entiendo por qué. Probablemente habían conexiones que no están en el  esquema.

Se podría colocar el arduino a neutro y desde allí medir cuatro lineas con cuatro divisores de tensión para L1, L2, L3 y Pe
No veo gran conflicto eléctrico. Si que veo un tremendo riesgo eléctrico.

El problema de usar transformadores es que no he visto transformadores de menos de 2VA o algo mas y esos abultan bastante y son caros.

Se puede hacer con optoacopladores pero no son lineales y habría que linealizar la lectura, cosa trabajosa pero no imposible.
Yo personalmente intentaría la vía de los optoacopladores a ver si da una señal que se pueda usar aunque no sea lineal. En caso de no ser usable ya iría a por otro camino.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2018)

Entre usar  cuatro fuentes independientes y usar transformadores de tensión ?¿?¿?


----------



## Scooter (May 1, 2018)

Yo no he dicho nada de fuentes independientes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2018)

Cada uno de los pic de medida no debería llevar fuente independiente y opto a la salida ?

El pic "principal" no llevar{ia su fuente ?


----------



## Scooter (May 1, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cada uno de los pic de medida no debería llevar fuente independiente y opto a la salida ?
> 
> El pic "principal" no llevar{ia su fuente ?


No, to solo pondría un micro con una fuente y tres o cuatro optoacopladores para leer las tensiones. La lectura no sería lineal y eso es lo que habría que arreglar. Seguramente con una simple 'lookup table' 
Si ese camino diera unos resultados demasiado malos entonces ya iría a poner tres transformadores y ya por último tres divisores de tensión.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 1, 2018)

Hola, una forma trabajosa de linealizar la señal del optoacoplador, sería trabajar con  PWM en el primario del mismo, el opto trabaja en conmutación y a la salida obtenemos la señal análoga, luego de un filtro RC. Lo hice una vez, por falta de espacio porque un transformador no cabía.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2018)

Optoaislador como para mirar:* IL300*

Sería bastante mas complejo de ser usado, pero presenta, luego de la corrección una excelente linealidad.


----------



## pandacba (May 2, 2018)

Por eso tres transformadores de medida es lo más simple y compacto
Muy interesante  para tener en cuenta.
Y si no tres medidores sin contacto..............obvio prohibitivo


----------



## Scooter (May 2, 2018)

Compacto no es, yo al menos no he encontrado transformadores lo suficientemente pequeños.
También hay operacionales con aislamiento. Desconozco sus características ni sus precios, es cuestión de investigar; esas cosas bajan de precio constantemente.


----------

